# Optionetics Platinum options analysis tool?



## joe2000 (18 May 2007)

Is anyone using the Optionetics - Platinum, Options Analysis tool?


----------



## wayneL (18 May 2007)

joe2000 said:


> Is anyone using the Optionetics - Platinum, Options Analysis tool?



I trialled it. Not bad, but veerrry 'spensive for what you get.


----------



## ozymick (18 May 2007)

hi

I recently attended a Optionetics Introduction Seminar
2 Day Training course cost was $4000

Have you guys done that ?
If so
Was it worth the money ?
What are the cost afterwards ?
Another other comments would be appreciated


Michael


----------



## wayneL (18 May 2007)

ozymick said:


> hi
> 
> I recently attended a Optionetics Introduction Seminar
> 2 Day Training course cost was $4000
> ...



You CANNOT learn enough about options in 2 days to be an options trader. On that basis (and never mind anything else) it is not worth it.

Buy three or four books and you will learn 100 times more.

In order from basic to advanced
Options - Guy Bower
Options as a Strategic Investment - Larry McMillan
Options Pricing and Volatility - Sheldon Natenburg
Options, The Hidden Reality - Charles Cottle

Check out the ASF bookshop, at least the first two are available there.

PS I believe they do try to extort more money from you as well.


----------



## joe2000 (22 May 2007)

Thanks for your reply WainL. 
I understand that you don't use the optionetics tool. Which tool are you using to find your trading candidates?
Thanks.


----------



## wayneL (23 May 2007)

I don't scan for opportunities to suit a strategy.

I find the opportunity first and devise the strategy to suit.

So no need for an "option" scanner.


----------



## lakemac (30 May 2007)

Hi all,
I attended the Optionetics one day sales pitch day 
and on the basis of their "money back guarantee" signed up for the $4k course to see what it was like.

As others have said a set of good options books would be better value.
I sent my course back - I did get my $4k back as they said (took a couple of weeks but it did happen).

Some of you might also care to take a look at course E113 from FINSIA:
http://www.finsia.edu.au/Education/Courses/Subjects_and_Modules/Outline/E113.001.A.DE.007

Very comprehensive coverage of options strategies.


----------



## GONZO1 (3 December 2008)

Hi All
Anyone got suggestions for a better/simular options analysis software that comes with acessable support to explain how to use it?
As a newbe to options trading their course plan seemed to offer a dummies solution - alas looks like they want too much $$$


----------



## kam75 (3 December 2008)

ozymick said:


> hi
> 
> I recently attended a Optionetics Introduction Seminar
> 2 Day Training course cost was $4000
> ...




Another bunch of spruikers, and another bunch of lies.  Their course is not worth a fraction of what they charge.  Like I said before:
STAY AWAY FROM ALL SEMINAR SALESMAN AND SPRUIKERS.


----------



## jackson8 (3 December 2008)

kam75 said:


> Another bunch of spruikers, and another bunch of lies.  Their course is not worth a fraction of what they charge.  Like I said before:
> STAY AWAY FROM ALL SEMINAR SALESMAN AND SPRUIKERS.




they are all ex emu farm sellers


----------

